# Derelict Bungalow-West Yorkshire 2011



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 6, 2011)

A few pictures of Derelict Bungalow somewhere in West Yorkshire. NOTE: Some photos have been edited using easyHDR. This is my first post so please tell me how it goes 




P1030126 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030114 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030105 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030101 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030082 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030056 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030087 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030074 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030065 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030059 by KelseyRebecca98




P1030045 by KelseyRebecca98

*I have edited all of this post and posted more natural pictures :] *

Check out my other flickr photos! http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/
Thanks for looking


----------



## RedDave (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to Derelict Places.

I can't see any of your photos. The URLs you supplied require logging in to Facebook and not everyone is a member. Most people here use Photobucket or Flickr, but anywhere that the images are publicly accessible will do.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've fixed the pictures for you, except the last few, which don't seem to be available.  You had put whole pages inside the IMG tags, which doesn't work. What you need to do is right-click on your picture and select "View Image". That will give you a page with only the picture on it, like this- http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197922_1599150827449_1496388482_1244034_1821236_n.jpg That is the address you need to use with the IMG tags.

You don't need to be signed into FB to see the picture itself, but I'd agree with RedDave that something like Photobucket or Flickr would be better, Facebook isn't really made for hosting. Have a look at the DP guide to posting photos [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame] .


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not sure about easy HDR more eye bleeding HDR to me.


----------



## Alansworld (Mar 6, 2011)

Afraid I like neither easy HDR or difficult HDR. These look particularly garish. Sorry.

Good and well done HDR should not be obvious.

A


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 6, 2011)

Alansworld said:


> Good and well done HDR should not be obvious.



Exactly mate - I like HDR when you have to think about it not when your eyes bleed and your iris peels away from your eye ball


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't be discouraged by the above comments though. Simply tone down the HDR and this lot will have nothing to moan about, for I am liking the subject matter very much. 

Welcome to DP.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Im not exzacly the old enough to be on here and im not doing anything wrong as my dad monitours what i have put on and have only started doing HDR and some i agree are over the top but my camera was very poor on the day and i had to change all the saturation and gamma etc, to get all the blurdedness away. My other post will be better as i will take what you said and tone it down aha.xx


----------



## Curious Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiya, a great first post.
I have to agree that some of the HDR is over the top but the composition of a lot of your images is great and gives you a great base to work from. You have picked a great subject and some interesting features.

Dont you just hate it when you get home and find that the images you thought were going to be great have something wrong with them. I take about 5 or 6 of the same shot just to be sure, then I can pick and chose the best to work with.

Keep at it... you are doing just fine.


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 6, 2011)

i agree - you have a very good eye for pictures and have picked great features. Tone down the HDR a bit and you will have a great set of pics there...

look forward to your other posts - practise makes perfect


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you, iv only just learnt how to use it so it was abit difficult. Thanks for feedback though


----------



## evilnoodle (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the rusticness of the place, with all the bare bricks and peely-paint wood. 

I prefer my pics to look as natural as possible, but I understand what you mean about the pics not seeming so good once you got home....that is sooooo disappointing.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 8, 2011)

owwwwwwwwwww my retinas lol


----------



## Krypton (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, we've established she's used HDR, and its not to everyones liking. Why not give the girl some constructive criticism instead of just slating her and taking the mick otherwise she's not likely to come back. It can be very daunting for younger members to join and establish themselves.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was only joking, I'm no photographer myself and only have a half decent digital camera. My first couple reports were done with a camera phone so image quality was rubbish.
KelseyRebecca98 i do appologise if you thought i was being nasty.
welcome to dp and excellent effort on your first report.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 8, 2011)

I was making the comment to everyone but it was nice you apologised  Didnt think people from Darlo could be nice lol


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's okay aha, i do realise i got carried away with the HDR and on my others iv toned it down abit more, thank you anyway


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

That is just so super awesome dude!


----------



## Pugstar (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the composition is great, very well done (I won't mention the HDR. lol), look forward to seeing more soon


----------



## nelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice stuff, keep exploring and posting


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 16, 2011)

A bit bright but it still looks like a good location alright.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely location, and an excellent first report. I'm not a fan of HDR but your photos are really well composed. I look forward to your future reports


----------



## jlcanny (Mar 16, 2011)

I think you did great! ignore the earlier comments. For your age (which i'm guessing is about 14, given your nametag) you've done better than i can at 29!

Keep it up and dont be discouraged by people!!



Jlcanny


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 16, 2011)

jlcanny said:


> I think you did great! ignore the earlier comments. For your age (which i'm guessing is about 14, given your nametag) you've done better than i can at 29!
> 
> Keep it up and dont be discouraged by people!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! And abit lower than that aha.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 16, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98, I'm not going to dodge the HDR thing, patronise you or just humour you - hope that's okay!

I like the more colourful pictures as abstract and vibrant images. They're cool. I'm not sure they work as a 'pure' record of the place you visited so much though. I have looked at your other flickr pictures and already know you have a good eye and can and do take pictures which record a place looking 'natural' though - your pictures of the brickworks for example are very nice. I reckon you can do both and have fun doing both, no problem.

HDR is tricky to get to grips with, and generally has to be used along with more 'traditional' photographic techniques (albeit done digitally now in photoshop) like dodging and burning. I recommend you google these, and also something called the zone system while you're at it. I think you'll enjoy looking into them and trying them out.

Also, at the risk of hijacking your thread a little (and knowing there are some folks here who do AWESOME hdr which kills anything I've ever done), here's a link to one of my hdr pictures for you - you'll see it is a lot more subtle. Getting brightly coloured hdr is really easy - keeping it toned down is much much harder.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malonesworldphotography/4574966593/in/set-72157623984210606/


----------



## yorkietommo (Mar 16, 2011)

Some nice doorage on here Kels. Keep on shooting!


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nobby1974 said:


> KelseyRebecca98, I'm not going to dodge the HDR thing, patronise you or just humour you - hope that's okay!
> 
> I like the more colourful pictures as abstract and vibrant images. They're cool. I'm not sure they work as a 'pure' record of the place you visited so much though. I have looked at your other flickr pictures and already know you have a good eye and can and do take pictures which record a place looking 'natural' though - your pictures of the brickworks for example are very nice. I reckon you can do both and have fun doing both, no problem.
> 
> ...




Had a look through alot of them, i understand what you mean and i think i might edit this post and put some better pics on and some orginals, your photos are really good and make them little colours stand out really well, thanks for advie


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 16, 2011)

No problem - just keep shooting and visiting, stay safe and have fun. Remember, Charlie says always tell your mummy before you go off somewhere (your dad will explain...) and you'll be fine!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2011)

Nobby1974;183381
I like the more colourful pictures as abstract and vibrant images. They're cool. I'm not sure they work as a 'pure' record of the place you visited so much though. I have looked at your other flickr pictures and already know you have a good eye and can and do take pictures which record a place looking 'natural' though - your pictures of the brickworks for example are very nice. I reckon you can do both and have fun doing both said:


> Rebecca,
> 
> As a photographer myself I can do no better than quote the above paragraph by Nobby, it states all you need to remember when out and about with your camera. You can play around with your more 'abstract' images to your heart's content, but make sure that some of the images that record the overall function/condition of the subject matter are shown in your reports as true records of colour, perspective etc. The images you take could be very important in the future to somebody researching a long demolished or greatly altered building/site.
> 
> Keep up the good work, the photographs do you proud!


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, thank you. I have put on more natural pictures now as i did not like my other pictures to be honest


----------



## scribble (Mar 16, 2011)

I really like the shot through the broken window. I'm also very impressed by the mature and constructive way you have taken the criticism. I hope this doesn't sound patronising because it isn't meant to be, but many older people would have kicked off rather than taken it on board and learned from it as you have done. You'll be an asset to the site.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 16, 2011)

scribble said:


> I really like the shot through the broken window. I'm also very impressed by the mature and constructive way you have taken the criticism. I hope this doesn't sound patronising because it isn't meant to be, but many older people would have kicked off rather than taken it on board and learned from it as you have done. You'll be an asset to the site.



Thank you  I don't really see the point in kicking off because there everyone's opinions and everyone has a different one.


----------

